# EPS Cocobolo SS Review



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Below is a pic of my EPS Cocobolo sling shot I got from Jim Harris in the mail Friday.

http://www.slickpic.com/s/zNNu,N4NjGjZzw/SlingShots/photo#113631

For the last several months I kept trying to decide if I should buy an EPS from Jim
Harris @ Performance Catapults and 3 weeks ago I decided to go ahead and see first
hand what all the hype is about and try and make sense of over 10,000 views from
his thread of said sling shot.

After seeing one other cocobolo he made for another customer there was no doubt in 
my mind what wood I wanted him use for my EPS. Cocobolo was my choice!!!

I waited several weeks before I recieved the finished product in the mail and Friday
when I opened the box I wasn't expecting to remove such a fine piece of art and a sling
shot to boot. Words can't really describe my initial feelings when I held this sling shot in my
hand. I can say for sure that even though Jim takes wonderful pics of his products, the pictures
just do not do justice for these fine pieces of art and craftmanship. The size is near perfect for
any shooter. The feel is incredible! Shooting with it is AMAZING! Yesterday I set up my indoor
catchbox @ 22', grabbed 10, 5/16" BB's and tried her out. I missed the first 2 shots just barely,
maybe by an 1/8" high. My next 5 shots were dead on. The last 2 shots hit the 1/16" steel cable 
supporting the 1" diameter steel washer I was shooting at. By this time I'm stoked at the performance.
I gather 20 more BB's and start dialing in with this beauty. By then end of my shooting session I was
@ 70-80 % accuracy and I've only owned the sling shot for one day.

Next came the real surprise! I'm down stairs with my wife watching TV and the phone rings. My wife
answers and then tells me a man by the name of Jim Harris would like to speak with you. I said, WHAT?
Jim Harris? He's the guy that made the EPS sling shot I bought. I must say that besides the quality and
craftsmanship of this sling shot, the phone call to ensure I recieved and was happy with his product was
beyond impressive to me personally. This is first class if you ask me!

In closing I would like to thank Jim Harris for producing such a fine sling shot at a very reasonable price considering
what you get in return. The phone call was a bonus for me. Totally not expecting that!

The picture above represents a very close color balance of the reality of what the sling shot actually looks
like in real life. I shot it on a totally overcast day (no shadows) and used a color meter to ensure color accuracy.

I hope this review is helpful for any shooter or collector trying to decide if they want to purchase an EPS sling shot.
All I can suggest is don't wait like I did. You just can't appreciate this sling shot until it's in your hands.

Thanks for reading!!!

Joe Musselwhite


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

SlingMan .. make a video of yourself shooting.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Joe,

It's so good to have you in the EPS brotherhood. I'm glad you finally know what we've been talking about.

Number 28 is a beauty!!

I have got to be pretty tight with my money, but I've got 22, my dad has 23, and I bought 27 as a back-up. As you say, these things are very reasonably priced for what you get.

I notice that East Texas crepe myrtle in your photo. I'm from the Lufkin area originally. You made a natty from some of that crepe myrtle, right?

Jim Harris is first class all the way. I'm not surprised at all by what you've said.

A lot of my slingshots go straight into my backpack. But for my EPS, I went out and bought a small pistol case. She rests in that when not in use.

Have fun. Look forward to hearing more, the better you get to know her.

WD40


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

SlingMan said:


> Below is a pic of my EPS Cocobolo sling shot I got from Jim Harris in the mail Friday.
> 
> http://www.slickpic....ts/photo#113631
> 
> ...


_"Words can't really describe my initial feelings when I held this sling shot in my
hand. I can say for sure that even though Jim takes wonderful pics of his products, the pictures
just do not do justice for these fine pieces of art and craftmanship."

*JOE, THAT SAYS IT ALL, JiM IS A GREAT GUY AND AN AMAZING CRAFTSMAN.
Philly*_


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> SlingMan .. make a video of yourself shooting.


I actually set-up a video camera today indoors for this reason but I have no space for recording
because of my very tight quarters upstairs.

As soon as we get decent weather I plan on posting several videos of my shooting.

BTW, how's my sling shot coming you was going to send me?


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Joe,
> 
> It's so good to have you in the EPS brotherhood. I'm glad you finally know what we've been talking about.
> 
> ...


Thanks WD40!

Yes! I made a catty from the very crete myrtle I took the pics from for the EPS.

MORE as I get to shoot her.

Take care and practice often!!!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Joe. I hope you enjoy your EPS for many years to come.


----------



## pgdzx6r (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope you enjoy your new sling shot. I just ordered mine. I just got off the phone with Jim and finalized the details of my order. He seems like a very nice guy. He even shared some shooting tips with me. I can't wait to get mine. I have read all positive reviews.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Congratulations that beauty is a work of art.


----------

